# Marriott Ocean Pointe - Singer Island, Fla



## KBROWN (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone know anyhting about this resort. Thinking of buying a resale but have never visted the property. Looking for something on the beach and these is one of the Marriott resorts that is on the beach. Any thoughts pros and cons or any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 7, 2009)

If you click on "search", third from the right on the top blue bar above, then go to 'advanced', type in 'Ocean Pointe' under "key words", then pick the Marriott forum from the list of forums (down to your right), you will see that there are TONS of threads with information about Ocean Pointe.

As for the resort, it is a fabulous resort, one of the best in the Marriott system.  I own a gold week (purchased retail) and a platinum week (purchased resale).  

Many of the platinum owners are like a family, as they are 'snowbirds' and spend many weeks at the resort in the winter.  I know some that spend as many as 12-14 weeks there.  Therefore, it has a very homey feel.  

It is well-kept, the pools are great (all heated all year 'round), 2 fitness centers, a great bar, the list goes on and on.  

It also has one of the highest owner-occupancy rates of the Marriott resorts.  That means most owners love it and usually spend their weeks there rather than trade.  The staff is the best, especially the general manager, Cheryl.  They really work hard to make your vacation special and keep the resort in tip-top shape.

I have also got great trades when I do trade, even from just the 1 BR side (gold), haven't traded my platinum yet.

Read the information that I directed you to - it will take a while.  If you still have any questions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> .... It also has one of the highest owner-occupancy rates of the Marriott resorts....




This very well may be true, but it's funny that each resort seems to tell their owners this same statement. The GM at Waiohai sent me an email basically stating that same thing in 2008 and quoting "owner occupancy rate for 2008 will be very close to 70% .... highest in all the MVCI resorts, over double the average". It would be interesting to see the actual numbers of the various resorts.

Just from using availability at Marriott resorts as a measure, I would venture to bet that Newport Coast would also be very high.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> This very well may be true, but it's funny that each resort seems to tell their owners this same statement. The GM at Waiohai sent me an email basically stating that same thing in 2008 and quoting "owner occupancy rate for 2008 will be very close to 70% .... highest in all the MVCI resorts, over double the average". It would be interesting to see the actual numbers of the various resorts.
> 
> Just from using availability at Marriott resorts as a measure, I would venture to bet that Newport Coast would also be very high.



I believe at one time OP was in the top three. Now, I believe it's more like in the top 5 or 6. It also seems to vary by season. Platinum season is still very owner heavy on occupancy but, in the last few years I've started to see exchanges for Platinum season. On the other hand, it's always been pretty easy to exchange into Silver season during most of that season.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2009)

KBROWN said:


> Does anyone know anyhting about this resort. Thinking of buying a resale but have never visted the property. Looking for something on the beach and these is one of the Marriott resorts that is on the beach. Any thoughts pros and cons or any information would be great. Thanks



I have three albums of photo's on my Webshots page. The link to that page is in my signature below. 

OP has been a very well managed property. The resort manager recently won manager of the year honors. Great resort directly on the beach. You generally will need a rental car but, there are a few restaurants and a small grocery store within walking distance. For the most part it's a residental neighborhood surrounding ocean point. The main shopping area, what was once Ocean Mall, has been under redevelopement since FL was blasted by 4 hurricanes.

Overall it's a great resort for us and the only resort we've returned to nearly every year (except one) since we've purchased. We intend to visit OP during our season every year for the forseable future. For us, it's our favorite resort and place to vacation.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> ... Overall it's a great resort for us and the only resort we've returned to nearly every year (except one) since we've purchased. We intend to visit OP during our season every year for the forseable future. For us, it's our favorite resort and place to vacation.




We stayed at OP once and had a fanastic stay. Had a great 2BR unit overlooking the intercoastal. If OP had platinum seasons, both winter and summer, I would have probably bought a resale there. The fact that OP is so large, I don't think it will ever be a problem trading in. IMO


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> We stayed at OP once and had a fanastic stay. Had a great 2BR unit overlooking the intercoastal. If OP had platinum seasons, both winter and summer, I would have probably bought a resale there. The fact that OP is so large, I don't think it will ever be a problem trading in. IMO




It just depends on when you want to go and how particular you are about the week. As far as being "so large", it is spread out but I don't believe there are really any more units at Ocean Pointe than the typical Marroitt. Thera are 4 buildings in the main part of the resort with 10 two or three bedroom units per floor for a total of 60 units per building (the first floor is the parking garage) or 240 units. The Kingfish building has 13 two bedroom units and 5 floors for a total of 
65 units. Total two and three bedroom units would be 305. So while Ocean Pointe looks like a really large resort, there's not really that many units. Now, if you take into consideration that each of those 305 units are lockout units, you could look at it and say that Ocean Pointe has 610 keys or 610 individual studio, one and two bedroom units. 

KINGFISH LAYOUT




SAILFISH, DOLPHIN, COBIA AND PAMPANO BUILDING LAYOUTS




As for exchanging, I've always seen plenty of availability for Siver season (May and Sept - mid December), good to very good availability for Gold season (June-August) but, Platinum season can be a little tough. Especially if you're wanting a Feb or March week. Platinum season has a decent number of mult. week owners and they all seem to compete for those two months. I have seen January and April weeks with some regularity. 

I think that as time goes on and the newness of a resort begins to where off, owners become more open to trying newer resorts or just different resorts in locations they haven't vacationed. I know that for 10 years, we went to Las Vegas every March and/or October. This year is the first year we don't have a vacation planned for Vegas and next year, I've exchange all our Vegas weeks for other locations. I suspect the same has been happening with Ocean Pointe and I would not be surprised to see it fall off of the top of the list for owner occupancy. 

As for us, I don't forsee us giving up our ocean front unit to exchange somewhere else. We always reserve as far in advance as possible, we are guarenteed an ocean front unit, it's an inexpensive flight and, it's warm when we need it to be warm. If we exchanged we might get most of those things but, we wouldn't get our ocean front unit and, as exchangers, we'd be further down on the priorty list of unit location. Ocean Pointe has been the one resort where we bought to use and we really do use that resort. For us, it's a great early winter vacation.


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> This very well may be true, but it's funny that each resort seems to tell their owners this same statement. The GM at Waiohai sent me an email basically stating that same thing in 2008 and quoting "owner occupancy rate for 2008 will be very close to 70% .... highest in all the MVCI resorts, over double the average". It would be interesting to see the actual numbers of the various resorts.
> 
> Just from using availability at Marriott resorts as a measure, I would venture to bet that Newport Coast would also be very high.



I was told the Occupancy rate at the Aruba Ocean Club is 94%.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> This very well may be true, but it's funny that each resort seems to tell their owners this same statement. The GM at Waiohai sent me an email basically stating that same thing in 2008 and quoting "owner occupancy rate for 2008 will be very close to 70% .... highest in all the MVCI resorts, over double the average". It would be interesting to see the actual numbers of the various resorts.
> 
> Just from using availability at Marriott resorts as a measure, I would venture to bet that Newport Coast would also be very high.





Sunbum said:


> I was told the Occupancy rate at the Aruba Ocean Club is 94%.



Thinze, 

I hand't seen this first post. Over at Timeshareforums there was a discussion about occupancy rates. I believe when everything was said and done and all the information that various posters had found, the best we could figure was the average owner occupancy rate was around 66% for Marriott resorts. 

I've never really felt the need to know for certain although I am somewhat curious. I'm really only interested in the exchange value for my home resorts.

Right now I'm very happy with the internal exchanges we've made through Marriott. I've always assumed that what we were told about Ocean Pointe being high owner occupancy was accurate and that there was a reason the Grand Chateau in Vegas wasn't making the same claim to fame. I have enjoyed what I consider very good internal exchange power with our Vegas Marriott and, when exchanging the studio portion of our Ocean Pointe unit, have been happy with the exchanges. In the end getting what I want for exchange is really all that matters to me......and of course having a great home resort we enjoy returning to when we want to go "home".


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunbum said:


> I was told the Occupancy rate at the Aruba Ocean Club is 94%.




We are talking about owner occupancy, not total occupancy.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> It just depends on when you want to go and how particular you are about the week ....  As for exchanging, I've always seen plenty of availability for Siver season (May and Sept - mid December), good to very good availability for Gold season (June-August) but, Platinum season can be a little tough. Especially if you're wanting a Feb or March week. Platinum season has a decent number of mult. week owners and they all seem to compete for those two months. I have seen January and April weeks with some regularity....



The platinum weeks may be difficult exchanges due to the multiweek "snowbird" owners. We would only exchange into OP during the warmer months.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 7, 2009)

Beachplace is quite different .. apparently it has a very low owner-occupancy rate ... 20%.  More people split and trade and/or trade their MBP week for points than actually use it.  I find that hard to understand as I go there for 4 weeks every year mid-Feb to mid-Mar.

From an exchangers point of view, I would think it a lot easier to get into MBP than into Ocean Pointe where the majority of owners prefer to 'use'.

Even though they are about an hour apart, my biased view is that there is much more to do in and around MBP -- many of which you can walk to or take a water taxi.  You could not survive MOP without a car, but can get along just fine at MBP on foot.  I also prefer the fact MBP has 2 views -- both incredible - the ocean or the Intracoastal.  MOP suites face each other - some face north and get no sun at all - only a few face the ocean.  MOP is for relaxing - and most go to bed at 8 p.m.,  :zzz:   just when MBP is getting ready for evening fun.    

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> ...  MOP is for relaxing - and most go to bed at 8 p.m.,  :zzz:   just when MBP is getting ready for evening fun.
> 
> Brian



Too funny Brian. While at OP, at 8 p.m. we were typically hanging out on Clematis Street or listening to live music at the Waterway Cafe - not sleeping. 

Hey, you remember I got my boss a week's stay this past January at MBP? He and his DW had three days alone and then were joined by another couple for the remainder of the week. They partied every night and had a fantastic time. For about two weeks after returning, I thought he was about to pack up and move to Ft Lauderdale. oops


----------

